# 2x10/3x10/3x9 Übersetzungsverhältnis



## xbishopx (15. September 2012)

Hallo liebe bike gemeinde,

Vor kurzem ist mit der bericht über 2x10 schaltung wieder über den weg gelaufen. (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=459083)
Dabei wurde jedoch, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, nur auf die klassische 3x9 variante eingegangen.
Doch hätte ich gern gewusst, welche vorteile hat 2x10 gegenüber 3x10?
Welche gänge überschneiden sich und wie effektiv (bsp. übersetzungsbandbreite) ist 3x10/2x10/3x9?

Laut einem kommentar im 2x10 thread: "Bei 2x10 ist der größte Gang der etwa zweitgrößte von 3x9! Beim kleinsten Gang gibt es quasi keine Unterschiede!"
Stimmt der kommentar bzgl des kleinsten ganges?

und ist der sprung von 3x9 auf 3x10 sinnvoll?

ich habe dazu in einem kommentar diese grafik gefunden: 






doch so schlau werde ich daraus nicht.


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas klarheit verschaffen.


----------



## Toolkid (15. September 2012)

Die Abstufung der Gänge und deren Überschneidungen kannst du ganz einfach hier nachsehen und simulieren:Ritzelrechner.de



xbishopx schrieb:


> ...
> Laut einem kommentar im 2x10 thread: "Bei 2x10 ist der größte Gang der  etwa zweitgrößte von 3x9! Beim kleinsten Gang gibt es quasi keine  Unterschiede!"
> Stimmt der kommentar bzgl des kleinsten ganges?
> 
> ...



Das kommt in erster Linie auf die Zähnezahl an den Kettenblättern an und die kann stark unterschiedlich sein.
Wenn bei 2fach oder 3fach das kleinste Kettenblatt und das größte Ritzel gleich sind, ist logischer Weise auch der kleinste Gang gleich. Wenn es da Unterschiede gibt eben nicht.
Zum Vergleich:
3x9 kommt bei Shimano meist mit einem 22er KB, während 3x10 meist ein 24er KB hat. Zudem wird bei 3x10 an der Kassette deswegen gerne auch ein größeres größtes Ritzel genommen z. B. ein 36er.

3x10 hat gegenüber 3x9 keine nenenswerten Vorteile. Die Gangabstufung ist etwas feiner, dafür ist der größte Gang meist etwas kleiner übersetzt (42-11 statt 44-11). Andererseits kann man über die Kassette auch den kleinsten Gang gut variieren (größtes Ritzel entweder 32 wie bei 9fach, 34 oder 36)
Über Vor- und Nachteile zu 2fach Kurbel gibts zahlreiche Threads. Suchen und Lesen. Dem einen taugts, anderen wiederum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbishopx (15. September 2012)

danke für die antwort! so langsam ergibt es sinn in meinem kopf.
eine frage nur noch:

"kleiner übersetzt" 42 statt 44-11. meinst du damit, dass 42 etwas "schwerer" zu treten ist als 44?


----------



## Berrrnd (15. September 2012)

xbishopx schrieb:


> danke für die antwort! so langsam ergibt es sinn in meinem kopf.



anscheinend nicht, denn sonst würdest du das nicht fragen.



> "kleiner übersetzt" 42 statt 44-11. meinst du damit, dass 42 etwas "schwerer" zu treten ist als 44?



bei einer kurbelumdrehung vorne dreht sich das hinterrad x mal.
wobei dreht sich das hinterrad wohl nicht so oft (kleiner), und benötigt somit auch weniger kraftaufwand?


----------



## Toolkid (17. September 2012)

Im Prinzip gilt: Je größer die Kettenblätter desto schwerer tritt es sich bzw. des "länger"/"größer" ist die Übersetzung. Für die Ritzel gilt das umgekehrt. Man spricht von größer wegen dem Übersetzungsverhältnis i und von länger wegen der Entfaltung.

Zu Getriebeübersetzungen: Wikipedia_Übersetzung
Allgemein gilt bei zwei verbundenen Zahnrädern: Wenn sich ein großes  Zahnrad einmal dreht, muss das kleinere Zahnrad sich entsprechend öfter  drehen und umgekehrt. Wie oft gibt das Verhältnis i der Zähnezahlen an. 

   Zähnezahl des Antriebrades
-----------------------------------   = i
Zähnezahl des angetriebenen Rades

Im Fall der Kombination 44/11 macht das Ritzel (und das damit gekoppelte  Hinterrad) 44/11=4 Umdrehungen für jede Umdrehung des  Kettenblatt/Kurbel.
Bei 42/11 wären es nur 3,82 Umdrehungen.

Ist das Antriebsrad kleiner als das angetriebene Rad z. B bei 24T am kleinsten Kettenblatt und 32T größtem Ritzel, macht das Hinterrad weniger als eine ganze Umdrehung für jede vollständige Kurbelumdrehung.
Entsprechend dem Verhältnis i 24/32=0,75 wäre es also nur eine Dreiviertelumdrehung. Umgangssprachlich spricht man bei i kleiner 1 von einer Untersetzung, was aber technisch falsch ist.

Ausgehend von einer Kurbelumdrehung gibt die Entfaltung den dabei zurückgelegten Weg an.
In der Kombination 44/11 hat man bei einem 2.35x26" Reifen ca. 8,6m Entfaltung und 42/11 nur ca. 8,2m.

Für die Entfaltung muss man nur das Übersetzungsverhältnis i mit dem Hinterradumfang multiplizieren.

Spiel einfach ein bißchen mit dem Ritzelrechner rum, dann wird das recht schnell klar.


----------



## duc-mo (17. September 2012)

Das ist doch alles keine Kernphysik... Dafür brauchts weder nen "Ritzelrechner" noch nen Taschenrechner...

44/11=4 Radumdrehungen pro Kurbelumdrehung
42/11=3,82 Radumdrehungen pro Kurbelumdrehung 

Bei allen anderen Paarungen kann man sich das ähnlich leicht errechnen! 

Die Frage ist, welche Bandbreite du tatsächlich brauchst... Wenn du 44/11 genauso häufig nutzt wie 22/36, solltest du keine weiteren Gedanken an eine 2-fach Kurbel verschwenden, denn die größte mir bekannte Übersetzung in Kombination mit einem 22er Kettenblatt ist ein 38er Kettenblatt und damit ist die Übersetzung deutlich kürzer als bei deiner aktuellen...

38/11=3,45 Radumdrehungen pro Kurbelumdrehung


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (17. September 2012)

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/# 

da kannst du super mit spielen und dir wird vieles klarer. 

Grüße


----------



## xrated (17. September 2012)

xbishopx schrieb:


> Doch hätte ich gern gewusst, welche vorteile hat 2x10 gegenüber 3x10?



Sehr wenige bzw. eigentlich nur dann wenn man die Bandbreite einer 3fach Kurbel nicht nutzt. Mir persönlich wäre ein 28er vorn zu groß in den Alpen und ein 36er statt einem 40er zu klein.

3x10 halte ich für unnütze und habe noch kein Verlangen gehabt meine 3x9 aufzurüsten.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. September 2012)

ich hab ja lange überlegt welches Bike ich mir kaufe und auch welche Schaltung dran ist.
Also 3x10 oder 2x10, das ist ja bei neuen Bikes aktuell.

Wenn ich jetzt bei den Bikes die in Frage kamen geschaut habe was 3x10 immer so hat dann kommt da 24/32/42 mit 11-36er Kassette bei raus.

Jetzt haben die 2x10 haben hinten die gleiche Kassette, mein Propain hat dazu dann vorne 24/38.


Also ist der kleinste Gang gleich (24er Kettenblatt und 36 Ritzel) und oben raus fehlen mir ein Gang.
Dazu nicht mal ein ganzer.
Klar fällt das auf, aber verschmerzen kann ich das locker da ich eher höhere Trittfrequenzen mag.


Dazu muss ich vorne viel seltener Schalten, ich hab halt auf jedem Kettenblatt 10 Gänge die ich eig. auch alle Nutzen kann.

Für mich wars die Richtige Entscheidung gewesen


http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=24,...21,24,28,32,36&GT2=DERS&TF=80&UF=2160&SL=2.45

^^
das ist meine Übersetzung im Vergleich zu 3x10


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. September 2012)

Hi,

ich fahre 2x9 24-38 mit 11-32er Kassette und vermisse nichts. Wenn ich was nicht mehr hochfahren kann bin ich eh schon fast so langsam, dass ich im Laufen schneller bin. Das Getaumel macht mir sowieso keinen Spaß. 

Von 18 vorhandenen Gängen sind 14 nutzbar und kommen praktisch 13 zum Einsatz.

Bei 3x9 und theoretischen 27 Gängen wären 19 nutzbar, aber nur 15 praktisch im Einsatz. Rechne ich jetzt unten noch einen halben weg den ich nicht mehr habe und auch nicht brauche und oben 2 die ich nicht brauche, bin ich mit 2x9 besser dran.

2x10 wäre eine Option, bringt aber technisch letztendlich nicht viel und verlangt einen teuren Umbau, den ich nicht gewillt bin zu zahlen. Außerdem fahre ich invers und das bleibt auch so.

Grüße


----------



## wildhai (18. September 2012)

Hi,

aus meiner Sicht ist 3x10 schlechter übersetzt als 3x9.





http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (18. September 2012)

2x10


----------



## Baggi4 (18. September 2012)

So um mal auch etwas beizutragen.

Der einzig unterschied zwischen 9 und 10 fach ist der, das die Gänge feiner unterteilt sind. Größter und kleinster Gang/Ritzel sind gleich.

bei 11-34 änder sich Gang 4/5/(6) der rest ist gleich
bei 11-32 sind 1+2 und 8,9,10 gleich
bei 11-28 änder sich Gang 4/5/(6) der rest ist gleich.

Ob du nun 2- oder 3-Fach brauchst, musst du wissen.

Das rauszufinden ist nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn man ein Rad hat.
Mann muss nur wissen welches ist der umbedingt niedrigste / höchste Gang den ich brauche. 

hier mal das beispiel von mir bei ritzelrechner

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=24,...17,19,22,25,28,32&GT2=DERS&TF=85&UF=2099&SL=2

da ich die beiden leicheren gänge die das 24 kettenblatt bieten fast nie brauche war die sache einfach.

Vorteil von 2-fach ist halt der bessere haben/nutzen Faktor.
3-fach 30 Gänge/ 14 effektive
2-fach 18 Gänge/ 10 effektive

aber was ich viel interessanter als den Unterschied von 2-oder 3-fach finde, ist die abstufung der Kassetten.

hier mal ein Bild um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen. (Hier sind jetzt nich die einzelnen Ritzelzahlen gegeben sonder die Geschwindigkeit auf nem 42er Kettenbaltt)


----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2012)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Von 18 vorhandenen Gängen sind 14 nutzbar und kommen praktisch 13 zum Einsatz.
> 
> Bei 3x9 und theoretischen 27 Gängen wären 19 nutzbar, aber nur 15 praktisch im Einsatz.


 
Das ist ein wichtiger Hinweis der oft gar nicht genannt wird und ohne den man den Eindruck bekommt, das einem bei 27 im Vergleich zu 30 Gang direkt mal drei Gänge fehlen würden... Tatsächliche merkt man davon aber nicht viel weil sich an den genutzten Gängen kaum etwas ändert. Eine 10fach Kassette gibts allerdings mit 11-36 Zähnen. Bei 9fach gibts 11-34 oder 12-36, insofern ist die "Spannweite" bei 9fach etwas geringer. Aus meiner Sicht wars das an Vorteilen bei 10fach...

Ich habe kürzlich von 3x10 mit 22/32/42 und 11-36 auf 2x10 mit 22/36 und 11-36 umgebaut und erkenne für mich aktuell nur den Nachteil, dass ich beim Schalten vorn zwangsläufig auch hinten stärker "gegensteuern" muss um den größeren Schaltsprung auszugleichen. Ich nutze davon etwa 15Gänge und mir fehlts an keinem Ende an Über- bzw. Untersetzung... Ansonsten sehe ich eh nur Vorteile: größere Bodenfreiheit, weniger Schaltvorgänge vorn (was unter Last schlechter funktioniert als hinten) und geringer Kapazität des Umwerfers und damit mehr Spannung auf der Kette.

Klar, die Kettenlinie ist nicht immer optimal gerade, aber dann tauscht man die Kette halt nicht erst nach 3000km sondern schon nach 2500km... 

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich die Gänge nach obenraus bei 3x10 nur ganz selten gebraucht habe und mir in sofern nichts fehlt. Ein "Racer" hat da sicher andere Anforderungen...


----------



## wildhai (18. September 2012)

Bei 3x9 fach ist die Spannweite größer als bei 3x10 fach, weil die Kettenblätter 22-32-44 haben und nicht wie bei 10-fach 24-32-42.

Das ist ein Grund warum ich die 10-fach ablehne.

Ein anderer ist, dass es keine inversen 10-fach Schaltwerke gibt.


----------



## sparkfan (18. September 2012)

wildhai schrieb:


> Bei 3x9 fach ist die Spannweite größer als bei 3x10 fach, weil die Kettenblätter 22-32-44 haben und nicht wie bei 10-fach 24-32-42.



Das gilt nur für Shimano. Die Kettenblätter von SRAM haben nach wie vor 22-33-44. Was allerdings nicht entscheidend ist. Denn man kann weiterhin die 9-fach KBs fahren, da die Innenabmessungen der 9-fach und 10-fach Ketten bzw. die Breite der KBs gleich sind. Lediglich der 10-fach Umwerfer muss 22 und 44 "verkraften". Das ist bei den SRAM Umwerfern gegeben, bei Shimano hingegen nicht.


----------



## wildhai (18. September 2012)

Danke sparkfan für die Information bezüglich SRAM.

D.h. die Spannweite ist gleich, außer bei Shimano.
Die Gänge sind feiner abgestuft. Mir hat aber bei 9 fach bis jetzt kein Gang gefehlt.

Innovativ wären Kettenblätter 20-3x-46 10-fach, dann würde die Spannweite steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2012)

wildhai schrieb:


> Bei 3x9 fach ist die Spannweite größer als bei 3x10 fach, weil die Kettenblätter 22-32-44 haben und nicht wie bei 10-fach 24-32-42.


 
Und was hält dich davon ab ein 44er KB an einer 10fach Kurbel zu montieren oder die "alte" 9fach Kurbel samt Umwerfer mit einer neuen 10-fach Kassette zu kombinieren 

Für mich sind das Scheinargumente, denn die Übersetzung ist auch im Werkszustand an den "Enden" nahezu unverändert.


----------



## wildhai (18. September 2012)

die laufrichtungsgebundene Kette hält mich natürlich davon ab


----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2012)

Das ist dein persönliches Problem und hat nichts mit den beiden System an sich zu tun!!! Auf jeden Fall ist es kein Argument für deine grundsätzliche Ablehnung! Für eine 10fach Kassette brauchts eine 10fach Kette, aber die funktioniert auch auf 9fach Kurbeln!

Deine Idee mit der 20-46er Kurbel ist vermutlich zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil die Kapazität der Schaltwerke nicht dafür ausgelegt sind oder sein können...


----------



## wildhai (18. September 2012)

Für eine 10fach Kassette brauchts eine 10fach Kette, aber die funktioniert auch auf 9fach Kurbeln![/QUOTE]

aber nur in eine Richtung


----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2012)

Hast du die Antriebsseite links, oder wo liegt das Problem???


----------



## wildhai (18. September 2012)

das dürfte ein persönliches Problem (mit Shimano) sein.


----------



## xrated (18. September 2012)

Ich habe 20/32/42 und eine 9f 11-32 Kassette. Wenn ich jetzt auf 3x10 umrüsten würde hätte ich nur Mehrgewicht ohne einen Vorteil. 24er würde zwar etwas länger halten als ein 20er aber das nutze ich eh fast nie bzw. in meiner Umgebung gar nicht.

Und vorne nur 36, ist euch das auf der Straße nicht zu langsam?


----------



## duc-mo (18. September 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Und vorne nur 36, ist euch das auf der Straße nicht zu langsam?



Ich dachte wir wären hier im Mountainbike Forum...


----------



## memphis35 (18. September 2012)

> aber nur in eine Richtung


Gibt doch genug Ketten die nicht richtungsgebunden sind und jeder kann doch Kettenblätter nach Lust u. Laune montieren . Wo ist dann der Grund für eine Ablehnung ( außer das man es nicht braucht ) . Aber die Diskusion gab es bei 8-fach u. 9-fach auch schon . 

Mfg  35


----------



## xrated (18. September 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon mal einer die Ritzeldicke von 10fach MTB gemessen und die HG-X Kette an der Innenseite?

Bei der XX1 hat ja SRAM die Kette innen nicht schmaler gemacht, nur aussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (27. September 2012)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Gibt doch genug Ketten die nicht richtungsgebunden sind und jeder kann doch Kettenblätter nach Lust u. Laune montieren . Wo ist dann der Grund für eine Ablehnung ( außer das man es nicht braucht ) . Aber die Diskusion gab es bei 8-fach u. 9-fach auch schon .
> 
> Mfg  35



hauptsächlich daran, dass es keine inversen Schaltwerke für 10-fach gibt.

ausser mit RD-M770 + SL-R770, das geht super leicht wie butter.

KB 44 kostet $$


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (28. September 2012)

@youcai   


  @xrated:  Ketten sind innen alle gleich groß.


  @wildhai:  Invers  Ich liebe es. Ich fahre das so lange bis ich meine 4 XTR Schaltwerke platt gemacht habe oder mit den Füssen voraus diese Welt verlasse. Mir fehlt nichts bei 2x9.

Ich habe noch 3 RD-M770 SGS und 2 RD-M770 GS neu und kaum gebraucht. Will die jemand?


----------



## Erich17 (28. September 2012)

Also wer viel mit einem MOUNTAINBIKE auf der Strasse fährt, sollte mal darüber nachdenken, ob er dafür das richtige Rad gewählt hat.
Ich habe vorne meine 3 fach Kurbel (9fach) so umgebaut 
20 - 36 - Bashguard und hinten fahre ich 11-34.

In den Alpen erklimmst du mit entsprechend Schmackes in den Beinen auch längere Anstiege mit 25% und mehr. Und wenn es mal auf einem Forstweg länger geradeaus gehen sollte genügt das 36-11 locker für über 35 km/h.

Wer braucht mehr ?


----------



## duc-mo (28. September 2012)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Wer braucht mehr ?


 
Die Fraktion mit 60er Trittfrequenz zu denen ich mich allerdings auch nicht zähle...


----------



## Toolkid (28. September 2012)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Also wer viel mit einem MOUNTAINBIKE auf der Strasse fährt, sollte mal darüber nachdenken, ob er dafür das richtige Rad gewählt hat.
> Ich habe vorne meine 3 fach Kurbel (9fach) so umgebaut
> 20 - 36 - Bashguard und hinten fahre ich 11-34.
> 
> ...


so schauts aus.


----------

